# Bala Shark



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

I'm new and was wondering if a bala shark would stop growing if it were in a smaller aquarium like goldfish or if it would just keep growing?


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

A smaller tank will not keep them from growing they will indeed reach their max size so you will need to make room for them by having a big enough tank  hope that helps! They have been known to grow up to 18"..so be prepared.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Okay thank you for the reply that changes my perspective on bala sharks but how long does it take for them to grow to full length?


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

I am not sure the rate of growth, probably depends on how much it eats, water quality, etc. it can vary with any fish, but I wouldn't put it in anything smaller than a 55 gallon for sure. And the water temperature should be around 75 to 80 degrees, pH 6.5 to 7.0, they can eat worms, brine shrimp, mosquito larvae, and in combination with flake food. They are omnivores I believe so also like veggies/plants/veggie flake etc, and do best when paired with another Bala Shark.


----------



## Vivid-Dawn (Jan 18, 2005)

*growth*

It's actually a bit of a misconception that goldfish will stop growing to fit the tank. What happens instead, is their growth is stunted and they die early. If taken care of properly, goldfish can live to be over 10 years old if I remember right.
I would say about 10 gallons for one goldfish is the bare minimum. I know several people who have 50 gallon tanks, and keep only about 3 fish in there. Come to think of it, they're like oscars! They can get huge, if you give 'em enough room. One of my husband's goldfish is a good six inches long, and it's only been 2 years since it was bought as the typical little "bowl" kind.


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

actually, comets can live right up into their 20's if taken care of properly. 10 gallons per oldfish isn't such a great rule...definetley not for common, but its not even that great for fancy. a slightly better rule for fancy goldfish is 20 gallons for the first fish and 10 gallons for each thereafter. but even this may be cutting it close...and as for commons, they should really be kept in ponds, as they can grow very large..


----------



## Celeste (May 13, 2005)

my husband had a 200 gallon tank with a small school of balas.....they get large.....usually about 12 inches, but have been known to get bigger. 

and common goldfish can live to be 20-30 years old and get to be 10-15 inches long. koi live about the same span and can grow to be 18-36" long. the koi in my pond are growing about twice as fast as the goldfish.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Well the truth is they do stop growing but that is only because they usually die due to poor water conditions and improper excersise.


----------

